
Google Assistant Will Soon Support Controlling Stylers and More Doorbells - baseread
https://baseread.com/google-assistant-will-soon-support-controlling-stylers-and-more-doorbells/
======
mark_l_watson
Anyone who installs IoT devices without reading terms and conditions
(especially the selling/sharing your data with 3rd parties) is an idiot.

IoT devices that have the potential to sell every little detail of your
personal and business life to 3rd parties are not inevitable. Tech companies
and more traditional companies will happily co-opt information on your life
and use this information for their own benefit.

Just say NO.

Also, do non-tech friends and family a solid favor and explain this to them
and why they don’t want to pay for such devices.

